# renewal and length of time to access reviews



## tschwa2 (May 27, 2018)

I let my membership lapse for about a month maybe less.  I re-upped today about an hour ago.  It still says my membership is expired when I try to access reviews.  Does it take a day or so or should it be automatic? I paid with pay pal if that makes a difference.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 28, 2018)

any renewal failures or glitches would always be manually corrected before midnight that same evening at the latest.  Usually much quicker, but with the holiday weekend and all it might be a bit on the slow side.

hopefully you are all set now!


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jun 5, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> I let my membership lapse for about a month maybe less.  I re-upped today about an hour ago.  .



Go to the confessional & as penance - no posting for a week .

LOL

******
Thanks for the reminder - I should probably check my renewal date too .


----------

